# Non-Migrating Dependent and Subsequent Entrant



## mfb (May 8, 2012)

Dear Forum Members

I have applied for 475 Visa and have been contacted by my case officer. I added my family details after the lodgment of visa as when I got married. 

Now when I was contacted by CO it says that:

“_Please be advised that only children can be added to subclass 475 applications during processing.
XYZ (wife) has been included as a non-migrating dependent on this visa application and is required to provide health and character certificates, please also include her passport bio page. After your 475 visa application has been granted your spouse may apply as a subsequent entrant._”

Please if you can answer some of my following questions. Thanks.

1. What does “has been included as a non-migrating dependent on this visa” means?
2. Will my wife would be able to travel with me as a non-migrating dependent? Why they are asking for medical if she will not be able to travel with me?
3. What does “subsequent entrant” means? Is it sort of visa? How to apply for it?

Please give expert opinion in this regards.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

No your wife will not be able to travel with you. She will need to apply as a subsequent entry (the same visa type as yours) and wait until it is granted. She can not apply for it until you have been granted yours. 

Everyone who who is a dependant, whether migrating or not, has to take a medical and police checks because if they fail nobody gets a visa because they do not like to split families and they would likely never get a visa.


----------



## mfb (May 8, 2012)

*Visa Application procedure*

Thanks Shel for your kind advice.

So would I be able to use the same medical results once I apply for her visa? 

Secondly could you please also share the link or relevant information on Visa Application procedure i.e. Forms Number, visa requirements and associated visa processing fee?

How long does it normally takes by DIAC to finalize secondary applicant visa?


----------



## s50134 (Sep 22, 2014)

mfb said:


> Thanks Shel for your kind advice.
> 
> So would I be able to use the same medical results once I apply for her visa?
> 
> ...


Hi mfb, 
Would u pls tell me ur situation now? Mine is very simular to you, can u share me ur story pls?


----------



## mfb (May 8, 2012)

You have to travel without your wife and once u get here u will be applying for Ur wife visabas subsequent entrant. 
At that stage ur wife might not need to reappear for medical as its valid for certain months I guess 6 months.
Currently new 474 visa arevclosedbso you have to apply using online for 489 sc andvhv to pay 3k fees.
I applied for my wife visa after landing in oz. Any specific question more welcome. Best wishes


----------



## s50134 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thx for ur reply. I got an invite of visa190, and am thinking of adding my wife/daughter as nonmigrating or migrating dependents ... seems non~ one is not less trouble then ~ one... and also non~ cost more in long term, as they will eventually come with me. Am i correct?


----------



## honey4215 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi,

I am getting married in January 2016 and have 489 family sponsored visa. I have to still make my first entry to Australia. I was thinking to apply for tourist visa and Entrant Visa for my wife in January after marriage asap. Just want to know can we apply for two visas at same time for one person and can I apply for her visa when i am yet to make my first entry.

Please Reply..

Thanks and Regards,
Honey


----------



## WaqasM (Nov 21, 2017)

*489 Subsequent Visa query*

Hi,
I am applying for my wife subsequent entry visa 489. i am stuck on one question of Family sponsor. Question is: "Is the applicant sponsored by an eligible relative?". I think the answer to this question will be "No" as I am the primary applicant and not a sponsor. If I select "Yes" then it ask the relation of sponsor to the primary applicant which is me and also ask for other details. Please anyone guide me in this regard.


----------

